

Misogyny in Mexico’s Tech Scene - armandososa
http://soska.svbtle.com/misogyny-in-mexicos-tech-scene

======
cristianpascu
While that happened, around the globe men are marching on the streets dressed
like that. And they called it pride. And if those who disagree, are either
called boring (gay men), or homophobic.

Don't expect anything to change while kids grow with movies that portray women
with impossible physical dimensions, or blockbusters where women are not in
for their being smart or funny or cool.

And guess what the whole comics community had to complain about when the cast
for wonder woman was announced. Yes, her being to skinny. As in having small
boobs.

Things might be better next year, or the next decade, but I wouldn't hold my
breath.

------
Zikes
Sounds like a pretty sorry state of affairs. I hope that the author registered
complaints with the responsible parties.

------
joesmo
I'm still looking for the misogyny. Maybe it's on the second untranslated
slide?

------
chillingeffect
> Don’t try to understand the woman… (just love her)

> Misogyny

~~~
armandososa
The implication is that women are not reasonable people.

~~~
chillingeffect
> implying if someone tells you to never try to understand women, it must mean
> women are unreasonable.

> implying if someone tells you to never try to understand women, they must be
> a misogynist

> implying if someone calls women unreasonable, then they must hate them

Protip: instead of calling out the community:

> I think the community is at fault.

Why not speak for yourself and simply call out your own values? It will be
more authentic and you'll find people will actually gravitate to you.

If that speaker's opinion about communicating with women violated your own
deeply-cherished values, then by all means, make an <h1> tag and say "This
violates my own deeply-cherished values", then try to explain why, and _try to
persuade them to act differently_ , more like _you_ when you're at your best.

As Malcolm X said, "You've got to show people you have a cleaner glass of
water."

When you use bad logic and your imagination to mistakenly imply what someone
else means, particularly when you're calling them out personally in a negative
way(in this case, by linking to their Twit feed), you're just demonstrating
your own lack of comprehension and desire for drama.

When you don't alienate people, you won't have the empty pleasure of the
martyr in saying, "Everyone else (the community) is wrong," or the sweet
pleasure of reinforcing your negative thinking, BUT _people will actually
respect your opinion._

